# Rebic un mese, Calabria 20 gg, Tomori e Maignan...



## admin (24 Novembre 2021)

Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.

*Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.
> 
> *Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345


Pazzesco.. Da due anni che siamo ridotti così.. Una cosa mai vista


----------



## bmb (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.
> 
> *Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345


Anche a Tomori possiamo augurare buone feste.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Anche a Tomori possiamo augurare buone feste.


Speriamo di no perché sarebbe la fine ufficiale dei sogni di gloria


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Novembre 2021)

Quando sembra che il peggio sia alle spalle, puntualmente, ecco nuovi lunghi stop. Siamo la squadra più sfigata del pianeta.

P.s. attenzione a non forzare troppo Leao che mi sembra al limite...


----------



## marcokaka (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.
> 
> *Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345



Che articolo di melma, dice tutte cose giá dette. Ma è così che si guadagnano il pane certi giornalisti ? 
A volte penso che vorrei fare il giornalista, o al max essere uno pseudo-giornalista venduto tipo Ruiu.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.
> 
> *Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345


Ma 1 mese da quando? Da quando si è fatto male, quindi 10 giorni fa, o da oggi? Castillejo invece?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Novembre 2021)

tomori è l'unico insostituibile della squadra.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.
> 
> *Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345


.


----------



## folletto (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.
> 
> *Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345



Di questo passo non si va da nessuna parte, anche un posto in CL diventa quasi impossibile. Qua tra sfortuna ed ipotetici errori di preparatori e staff medico è un vero massacro, roba da non credere


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Di questo passo non si va da nessuna parte, anche un posto in CL diventa quasi impossibile. Qua tra sfortuna ed ipotetici errori di preparatori e staff medico è un vero massacro, roba da non credere





admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati rossoneri e sui tempi di recupero: Rebic stasera fuori un mese. Calabria 2-3 settimane. Tomori forse, e c'è da sottolineare forse, torna domenica. Per Maignan la situazione è più delicata. Prima di tornare in partita serviranno garanzie riguardo parate e possibili scontri.
> 
> *Anche Leao preoccupa QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-preoccupa-uscito-dolorante-da-firenze.109885/post-2482345


Raga però non è che mancando Tomori diventiamo il Portogruaro. Bisogna fare di necessità virtù. Poi non esageriamo come sempre.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga però non è che mancando Tomori diventiamo il Portogruaro. Bisogna fare di necessità virtù. Poi non esageriamo come sempre.


sarà pur vero, ma intanto domenica hai preso almeno due gol perché non c'erano Tomori e Maignan


----------



## Simo98 (24 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sarà pur vero, ma intanto domenica hai preso almeno due gol perché non c'erano Tomori e Maignan


Si ma eri contro la Fiorentina, che ha segnato a tutte le big (e poteva farne anche di più) tranne la Juventus 
Contro le altre puoi vincere anche senza Tomori, non parliamo di Messi


----------



## LukeLike (24 Novembre 2021)

Se proprio devono mancare, speriamo manchino solo in questa parte della stagione dove il calendario ci sorride, almeno fino al 19 Dicembre. Se le prognosi sono confermate dovrebbero rientrare tutti per Milan-Napoli (sperando che non si fracchi qualcun altro nel frattempo).


----------



## LukeLike (24 Novembre 2021)

Che poi non capisco se intendono un mese a partire dal momento in cui si sono infortunati, oppure da quando esce la notizia.

Per esempio Calabria si è infortunato il 12 novembre, se fossero 3 settimane a partire da allora dovrebbe rientrare per Milan-Salernitana del 4 Dicembre.


----------



## Butcher (24 Novembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Quando sembra che il peggio sia alle spalle, puntualmente, ecco nuovi lunghi stop. Siamo la squadra più sfigata del pianeta.
> 
> P.s. attenzione a non forzare troppo Leao che mi sembra al limite...


Tanto si rompono anche nel riscaldamento dell'allenamento, tranquillo.


----------



## mil77 (24 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Si ma eri contro la Fiorentina, che ha segnato a tutte le big (e poteva farne anche di più) tranne la Juventus
> Contro le altre puoi vincere anche senza Tomori, non parliamo di Messi


Beh diciamo che il Milan ha 2 insostituibili tomori e Maignan e adesso mancano entrambi. Tutti gli altri possono essere sostituiti


----------



## folletto (24 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga però non è che mancando Tomori diventiamo il Portogruaro. Bisogna fare di necessità virtù. Poi non esageriamo come sempre.



Ma non è solo Tomori, qua è una carneficina, più che una decimazione. La sfortuna ci accompagna e senza un pò di chiappette.......


----------

